# Come si comporta un traditore... help...



## azazel (6 Maggio 2010)

Ciao ragazzi, dopo varie letture mi sono decisa a scrivere per farvi una domanda diretta.
Non starò a raccontare la mia storia perchè sarebbe lunga. Vi dico solo che sono sposata e con un bimbo. Ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito, avvenuto in un momento di crisi del rapporto, percepito da entrambi ma non affrontato da me. L'ho perdonato perchè ho sempre avuto stima di lui come persona, e credo che sia stato davvero un errore.
Ora va tutto bene, è molto premuroso e presente, mi dice in continuazione che mi ama, e sembra tutto avere nuova vita e verve.... solo che io sono ossessionata dal pensiero che mi stia tradendo ancora. Ormai è diventato un pensiero fisso. Quando mi ha tradito era freddo e scostante, usciva sempre, non riusciva a dirmi ti amo. Ora sono spaventata dal fatto che continui a tradirmi con la stessa persona (una collega di lavoro) ma che sia semplicemente diventato bravo nel mentire. Non so come uscirne....
Secondo voi è possibile che, nonostante sia così premuroso e presente, mi tradisca ancora? Non è il tipo di persona da non farsi logorare dai sensi di colpa... forse sono solo io che non riesco a tornare alla lucidità...
Qualcuno di voi è traditore? Come si comporta con la moglie? Insomma voglio capire se siete piu freddi o se è possibile essere ultra dolci e presenti, pur continuando a tradirle (e calcolando di essere già stati scoperti poi...).
Aiutatemia  capire vi prego...


----------



## Grande82 (6 Maggio 2010)

azazel ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, dopo varie letture mi sono decisa a scrivere per farvi una domanda diretta.
> Non starò a raccontare la mia storia perchè sarebbe lunga. Vi dico solo che sono sposata e con un bimbo. Ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito, avvenuto in un momento di crisi del rapporto, percepito da entrambi ma non affrontato da me. L'ho perdonato perchè ho sempre avuto stima di lui come persona, e credo che sia stato davvero un errore.
> Ora va tutto bene, è molto premuroso e presente, mi dice in continuazione che mi ama, e sembra tutto avere nuova vita e verve.... solo che io sono ossessionata dal pensiero che mi stia tradendo ancora. Ormai è diventato un pensiero fisso. Quando mi ha tradito era freddo e scostante, usciva sempre, non riusciva a dirmi ti amo. Ora sono spaventata dal fatto che continui a tradirmi con la stessa persona (una collega di lavoro) ma che sia semplicemente diventato bravo nel mentire. Non so come uscirne....
> Secondo voi è possibile che, nonostante sia così premuroso e presente, mi tradisca ancora? Non è il tipo di persona da non farsi logorare dai sensi di colpa... forse sono solo io che non riesco a tornare alla lucidità...
> ...


benvenuta azazel, direi a spanne che tu non hai affatto perdonato o superato, ma hai nascosto il tradimento sotto il tappeto ragionando solo con la testa e decidenzo razionalmente che l'uomo che conosci non poteva aver fatto tanto male consciamente e volontariamente e che andava perdonato.
Penso che un tradimento sia una cosa superabilissima in una coppia, ma non nascondendo, bensì tirando fuori da sotto al tappeto tutto, ma proprio tutto quello che non va e che non è andato. A volte si può farlo in due, a volte serve un terzo (come un consulente di coppia).
Lui ti tradisce ancora? Perchè dovrebbe farlo? Non dovreste aver superato e affrontato quei problemi che vi hanno allontanati ? Oppure avete solo deciso di dire 'ripartiamo da qui' per non trovare troppa polvere sotto quel tappeto?


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2010)

azazel ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, dopo varie letture mi sono decisa a scrivere per farvi una domanda diretta.
> Non starò a raccontare la mia storia perchè sarebbe lunga. Vi dico solo che sono sposata e con un bimbo. Ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito, avvenuto in un momento di crisi del rapporto, percepito da entrambi ma non affrontato da me. L'ho perdonato perchè ho sempre avuto stima di lui come persona, e credo che sia stato davvero un errore.
> Ora va tutto bene, è molto premuroso e presente, mi dice in continuazione che mi ama, e sembra tutto avere nuova vita e verve.... solo che io sono ossessionata dal pensiero che mi stia tradendo ancora. Ormai è diventato un pensiero fisso. Quando mi ha tradito era freddo e scostante, usciva sempre, non riusciva a dirmi ti amo. Ora sono spaventata dal fatto che continui a tradirmi con la stessa persona (una collega di lavoro) ma che sia semplicemente diventato bravo nel mentire. Non so come uscirne....
> Secondo voi è possibile che, nonostante sia così premuroso e presente, mi tradisca ancora? Non è il tipo di persona da non farsi logorare dai sensi di colpa... forse sono solo io che non riesco a tornare alla lucidità...
> ...



Posso solo riportarti l'esperienza mia e di mia moglie....

Eravamo freddi e distaccati entrambi. Ti direi di stare tranquilla, a meno che tuo marito non sia una gran faccia di bronzo.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Papero (6 Maggio 2010)

azazel ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, dopo varie letture mi sono decisa a scrivere per farvi una domanda diretta.
> Non starò a raccontare la mia storia perchè sarebbe lunga. Vi dico solo che sono sposata e con un bimbo. Ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito, avvenuto in un momento di crisi del rapporto, percepito da entrambi ma non affrontato da me. L'ho perdonato perchè ho sempre avuto stima di lui come persona, e credo che sia stato davvero un errore.
> Ora va tutto bene, è molto premuroso e presente, mi dice in continuazione che mi ama, e sembra tutto avere nuova vita e verve.... solo che io sono ossessionata dal pensiero che mi stia tradendo ancora. Ormai è diventato un pensiero fisso. Quando mi ha tradito era freddo e scostante, usciva sempre, non riusciva a dirmi ti amo. Ora sono spaventata dal fatto che continui a tradirmi con la stessa persona (una collega di lavoro) ma che sia semplicemente diventato bravo nel mentire. Non so come uscirne....
> Secondo voi è possibile che, nonostante sia così premuroso e presente, mi tradisca ancora? Non è il tipo di persona da non farsi logorare dai sensi di colpa... forse sono solo io che non riesco a tornare alla lucidità...
> ...


Il problema principale è che tuo marito lavora ancora con la sua ex-amante. Questa cosa non è tollerabile secondo me


----------



## Nuvola (6 Maggio 2010)

azazel ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, dopo varie letture mi sono decisa a scrivere per farvi una domanda diretta.
> Non starò a raccontare la mia storia perchè sarebbe lunga. Vi dico solo che sono sposata e con un bimbo. Ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito, avvenuto in un momento di crisi del rapporto, percepito da entrambi ma non affrontato da me. L'ho perdonato perchè ho sempre avuto stima di lui come persona, e credo che sia stato davvero un errore.
> Ora va tutto bene, è molto premuroso e presente, mi dice in continuazione che mi ama, e sembra tutto avere nuova vita e verve.... solo che io sono ossessionata dal pensiero che mi stia tradendo ancora. Ormai è diventato un pensiero fisso. Quando mi ha tradito era freddo e scostante, usciva sempre, non riusciva a dirmi ti amo. Ora sono spaventata dal fatto che continui a tradirmi con la stessa persona (una collega di lavoro) ma che sia semplicemente diventato bravo nel mentire. Non so come uscirne....
> Secondo voi è possibile che, nonostante sia così premuroso e presente, mi tradisca ancora? Non è il tipo di persona da non farsi logorare dai sensi di colpa... forse sono solo io che non riesco a tornare alla lucidità...
> ...


Azazel il mio compagno mi tradiva pur dicendomi di amarmi ogni giorno, pur facendo l'amore con me ogni giorno, pur avendomi chiesto di sposarlo. Con chi mi tradiva? Proprio con la collega che aveva la scrivania di fronte alla sua.
Io non voglio dire che tuo marito ti tradisce sicuramente, ma voglio farti capire che certe persone sono capaci di tutto... forse tu conosci meglio tuo marito, io in dieci anni non avevo capito quanto fosse simulatore e subdolo. Se vuoi conoscere la verità la scoprirai, basta che tu lo voglia.


----------



## minnie (6 Maggio 2010)

azazel ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, dopo varie letture mi sono decisa a scrivere per farvi una domanda diretta.
> Non starò a raccontare la mia storia perchè sarebbe lunga. Vi dico solo che sono sposata e con un bimbo. Ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito, avvenuto in un momento di crisi del rapporto, percepito da entrambi ma non affrontato da me. L'ho perdonato perchè ho sempre avuto stima di lui come persona, e credo che sia stato davvero un errore.
> Ora va tutto bene, è molto premuroso e presente, mi dice in continuazione che mi ama, e sembra tutto avere nuova vita e verve.... solo che io sono ossessionata dal pensiero che mi stia tradendo ancora. Ormai è diventato un pensiero fisso. Quando mi ha tradito era freddo e scostante, usciva sempre, non riusciva a dirmi ti amo. Ora sono spaventata dal fatto che continui a tradirmi con la stessa persona (una collega di lavoro) ma che sia semplicemente diventato bravo nel mentire. Non so come uscirne....
> Secondo voi è possibile che, nonostante sia così premuroso e presente, mi tradisca ancora? Non è il tipo di persona da non farsi logorare dai sensi di colpa... forse sono solo io che non riesco a tornare alla lucidità...
> ...


 
Allora, il mio era freddo e scostante fino a che non l'ho beccato. Da allora è stato tutto carino e dolce (salvo quando tiro in ballo l'argomento, nel cui caso alza anche le mani) se io sono tutta carina e dolce e faccio finta di credergli quando mi dice che non c'è nessun'altra ora e se mi accollo la responsabilità del suo tradimento... se non lo faccio o diventa violento, ma con cura di non lasciare alcuna prova o mi fa guerra psicologica rendendo l'ambiente un inferno per me e i bambini.. insomma da quasi due mesi faccio finta di credergli e lui è tutto carino come da anni non era più... per cui.... se non sei tranquilla io cercherei di verificare se è vero o no che è finita (per esperienza mia e da quello che leggo sul forum la verifica, peraltro illegale, del cellulare è fonte sicura di certezze....). Onestamente io è dal 3 marzo (wow!) che non verifico più, anche perchè ogni volta avevo le prove che mi raccontava solo palle... e allora.... perchè farsi ulteriormente del male??? Chi è che sul forum ha scritto "l'ignoranza è incanto" ??? E' verissimo!!!. Per cui, prima di verificare, chiediti se davvero hai voglia di sapere, perchè se ti va bene e non scopri nulla sarai soddisfatta e serena (ma forse ti chiederai sempre se non ha altri modi per comunicare, vederla, tradirti) ma se ti va male... sei disposta ad avere risposte diverse da quelle che speri??? Un bacio e in bocca al lupo!


----------



## azazel (6 Maggio 2010)

*Grazie a tutti*

per le vostre risposte. 
Rispondo a mia volta ad alcuni di voi: credevo di aver perdonato, ma forse inconsciamente non è così... noi abbbiamo discusso, ci siamo fatti delle promesse, lui mi è sembrato davvero a pezzi... per altro l'ho scoperto che la cosa era già finita da due mesi, e in quei due mesi lui era sempre freddo, cosa che mi aveva messo la pulce nell'orecchio.
Adesso non avrei motivo di dubitare, ma sta succedendo che invece lo faccio: prima di quest'evento non mi ero mai posta il problema che potesse succedere di essere tradita, vivevo tranquilla... ora è come se sentissi che possa succedere da un momento all'altro... non sono piu lucida, sono sempre sospettosa... e sono (ripeto) OSSESSIONATA dall'idea che lui possa tradirmi facendo finta di nulla e dicendomi ti amo... ma ne sarebbe davvero capace?

Per Nuvola... come hai fatto a scoprirlo? Qualche segnale deve esserci stato?


----------



## azazel (6 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Il problema principale è che tuo marito lavora ancora con la sua ex-amante. Questa cosa non è tollerabile secondo me


Lo so... ma non posso pretendere che cambi lavoro...


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2010)

azazel ha detto:


> per le vostre risposte.
> Rispondo a mia volta ad alcuni di voi: credevo di aver perdonato, ma forse inconsciamente non è così... noi abbbiamo discusso, ci siamo fatti delle promesse, lui mi è sembrato davvero a pezzi... per altro l'ho scoperto che la cosa era già finita da due mesi, e in quei due mesi lui era sempre freddo, cosa che mi aveva messo la pulce nell'orecchio.
> Adesso non avrei motivo di dubitare, ma sta succedendo che invece lo faccio: prima di quest'evento non mi ero mai posta il problema che potesse succedere di essere tradita, vivevo tranquilla... ora è come se sentissi che possa succedere da un momento all'altro... non sono piu lucida, sono sempre sospettosa... e sono (ripeto) OSSESSIONATA dall'idea che lui possa tradirmi facendo finta di nulla e dicendomi ti amo... ma ne sarebbe davvero capace?
> 
> Per Nuvola... come hai fatto a scoprirlo? Qualche segnale deve esserci stato?



Amica metti da parte le tue paranoie, altrimenti ti si friggeranno le cervella prima che tu te ne renda conto. Hai solo due strade da percorrere ora: fidarti e tirare dritto credendo i nquello che fai, oppure decidere che quella non è la via che vuoi seguire, che non hai più fiducia in lui avendotela già tradita una volta. 

C'ho messo anch'io parecchio tempo per capirlo eh... però poi ho preso il mio cavallo, gli ho dato una bella speronata e sono partito a razzo. Se avrò fatto bene a fidarmi me lo potrà dire solo il tempo. Certo si perde qualcosina per strada, però si diventa anche un filino più forti.


----------



## Nuvola (6 Maggio 2010)

azazel ha detto:


> per le vostre risposte.
> Rispondo a mia volta ad alcuni di voi: credevo di aver perdonato, ma forse inconsciamente non è così... noi abbbiamo discusso, ci siamo fatti delle promesse, lui mi è sembrato davvero a pezzi... per altro l'ho scoperto che la cosa era già finita da due mesi, e in quei due mesi lui era sempre freddo, cosa che mi aveva messo la pulce nell'orecchio.
> Adesso non avrei motivo di dubitare, ma sta succedendo che invece lo faccio: prima di quest'evento non mi ero mai posta il problema che potesse succedere di essere tradita, vivevo tranquilla... ora è come se sentissi che possa succedere da un momento all'altro... non sono piu lucida, sono sempre sospettosa... e sono (ripeto) OSSESSIONATA dall'idea che lui possa tradirmi facendo finta di nulla e dicendomi ti amo... ma ne sarebbe davvero capace?
> 
> Per Nuvola... come hai fatto a scoprirlo? Qualche segnale deve esserci stato?


Ho iniziato a dubitare quando mi sono accorta che riceveva messaggi anche la sera tardi e quando lo vedevo più spesso al pc. Ripeto che con me si comportava sempre allo stesso modo,affettuoso, attento, mi desiderava come sempre. L'unica cosa è che quando gli chiedevo spiegazioni sugli sms e sul fatto che stesse così tanto al pc notavo che era molto evasivo, mi diceva che erano colleghi e nient'altro. Io ho passato giorni d'inferno logorata dal dubbio e dai sensi di colpa perché lui diceva di amarmi e che non era cambiato nulla, tant'è che era arrivata anche la proposta di matrimonio. Un giorno, proprio quando avevo smesso di dubitare ho trovato la prova dei suoi tradimenti. Usando il suo pc mi sono trovata a leggere la cronologia delle loro chattate squallide e ho capito di vivere con uno sconosciuto, un vigliacco traditore infame che mi ha fatto passare per mesi da insensibile e inadeguata comportandosi nella maniera più vile. Non coprirti gli occhi! Probabilmente tuo marito non ti tradisce, ma se tu hai il sentore è bene che ti tolga ogni dubbio... indaga.


----------



## azazel (6 Maggio 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Ho iniziato a dubitare quando mi sono accorta che riceveva messaggi anche la sera tardi e quando lo vedevo più spesso al pc. Ripeto che con me si comportava sempre allo stesso modo,affettuoso, attento, mi desiderava come sempre. L'unica cosa è che quando gli chiedevo spiegazioni sugli sms e sul fatto che stesse così tanto al pc notavo che era molto evasivo, mi diceva che erano colleghi e nient'altro. Io ho passato giorni d'inferno logorata dal dubbio e dai sensi di colpa perché lui diceva di amarmi e che non era cambiato nulla, tant'è che era arrivata anche la proposta di matrimonio. Un giorno, proprio quando avevo smesso di dubitare ho trovato la prova dei suoi tradimenti. Usando il suo pc mi sono trovata a leggere la cronologia delle loro chattate squallide e ho capito di vivere con uno sconosciuto, un vigliacco traditore infame che mi ha fatto passare per mesi da insensibile e inadeguata comportandosi nella maniera più vile. Non coprirti gli occhi! Probabilmente tuo marito non ti tradisce, ma se tu hai il sentore è bene che ti tolga ogni dubbio... indaga.


Il punto è che io non voglio controllare nè pc nè cellulare... è una cosa che non sopporto... mi sentirei davvero male a farlo... o meglio, lo farei solo se avessi altre prove schiaccianti in mano, ma così (dopo che stiamo ricostruendo, dopo le sue parole d'amore, la sua attuale dolcezza) mi sembrerebbe di essere la stronza io...
Comunque la tua storia personifica un pò tutte le mie paure e ossessioni: essere tradita da una persona che fa finta di nulla... vedere rimorso è un conto, ma vedere come ci si riesce facilmente a mettere una maschera è inaccettabile...
Posso chiederti ancora una cosa? Possibile che i segnali del tuo ragazzo fossero solo questi? Come si è giustificato dopo? E un'altra cosa... usciva senza di te la sera? Cioè, secondo te quando si incontravano? Perchè da quando noi abbiamo chiarito lui sta sempre con me, raramente va a cena con amici... e nonostante questo non riesco a non farmi viaggi pindarici... se continuo così dovrò farmi aiutare, mi rendo conto che la cosa mi sta sfuggendo di mano....


----------



## Papero (6 Maggio 2010)

azazel ha detto:


> Il punto è che io non voglio controllare nè pc nè cellulare... è una cosa che non sopporto... mi sentirei davvero male a farlo... o meglio, lo farei solo se avessi altre prove schiaccianti in mano, ma così (dopo che stiamo ricostruendo, dopo le sue parole d'amore, la sua attuale dolcezza) mi sembrerebbe di essere la stronza io...
> Comunque la tua storia personifica un pò tutte le mie paure e ossessioni: essere tradita da una persona che fa finta di nulla... vedere rimorso è un conto, ma vedere come ci si riesce facilmente a mettere una maschera è inaccettabile...
> Posso chiederti ancora una cosa? Possibile che i segnali del tuo ragazzo fossero solo questi? Come si è giustificato dopo? E un'altra cosa... usciva senza di te la sera? Cioè, secondo te quando si incontravano? Perchè da quando noi abbiamo chiarito lui sta sempre con me, raramente va a cena con amici... e nonostante questo non riesco a non farmi viaggi pindarici... se continuo così dovrò farmi aiutare, mi rendo conto che la cosa mi sta sfuggendo di mano....



Non importa che tu lo controlli di nascosto, fagli presente che hai dei dubbi, che non sei tranquilla e chiedi a lui che ti mostri il telefono o il computer (meglio il telefono). Se sai il numero/nome della tipa controlla che non ci siano stati scambi di telefonate o messaggi perchè se lo prendi alla sprovvista non avrà certamente fatto in tempo a cancellarli. Se poi non vuole farti vedere il telefono e la sua faccia inizia a cambiare colore io inizierei a pensar male...


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Non importa che tu lo controlli di nascosto, fagli presente che hai dei dubbi, che non sei tranquilla e chiedi a lui che ti mostri il telefono o il computer (meglio il telefono). Se sai il numero/nome della tipa controlla che non ci siano stati scambi di telefonate o messaggi perchè se lo prendi alla sprovvista non avrà certamente fatto in tempo a cancellarli. Se poi non vuole farti vedere il telefono e la sua faccia inizia a cambiare colore io inizierei a pensar male...


Papero ha ragione.


----------



## minnie (7 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Non importa che tu lo controlli di nascosto, fagli presente che hai dei dubbi, che non sei tranquilla e chiedi a lui che ti mostri il telefono o il computer (meglio il telefono). Se sai il numero/nome della tipa controlla che non ci siano stati scambi di telefonate o messaggi perchè se lo prendi alla sprovvista non avrà certamente fatto in tempo a cancellarli. Se poi non vuole farti vedere il telefono e la sua faccia inizia a cambiare colore io inizierei a pensar male...


Tre settimane fa al mio sono arrivati 2 sms sul bb. Io onestamente ho letto l'anteprima senza aprirli ed erano di lei (il primo iniziava con un eloquentissimo "anke tu tantissimo").. vado  da lui con aria ingenua e gli dico ti sono arrivati dei messaggi, me li fai leggere? lui diventa di tutti i colori, farfuglia un "non rovinare tutto, guarda li cancello senza leggerli neppure io!"...  Per cui... quoto alla grande Papero!!!!.


----------



## Nuvola (7 Maggio 2010)

azazel ha detto:


> Il punto è che io non voglio controllare nè pc nè cellulare... è una cosa che non sopporto... mi sentirei davvero male a farlo... o meglio, lo farei solo se avessi altre prove schiaccianti in mano, ma così (dopo che stiamo ricostruendo, dopo le sue parole d'amore, la sua attuale dolcezza) mi sembrerebbe di essere la stronza io...
> Comunque la tua storia personifica un pò tutte le mie paure e ossessioni: essere tradita da una persona che fa finta di nulla... vedere rimorso è un conto, ma vedere come ci si riesce facilmente a mettere una maschera è inaccettabile...
> Posso chiederti ancora una cosa? Possibile che i segnali del tuo ragazzo fossero solo questi? Come si è giustificato dopo? E un'altra cosa... usciva senza di te la sera? Cioè, secondo te quando si incontravano? Perchè da quando noi abbiamo chiarito lui sta sempre con me, raramente va a cena con amici... e nonostante questo non riesco a non farmi viaggi pindarici... se continuo così dovrò farmi aiutare, mi rendo conto che la cosa mi sta sfuggendo di mano....


Non vuoi controllare? Allora non vuoi scoprire niente, è molto semplice. Anch'io inizialmente mi disprezzavo al solo pensiero di invadere la sua privacy, però cara azazel quando i miei dubbi e i suoi messaggi diventavano sempre più numerosi ho dovuto fare i conti con la realtà. Io l'ho pregato di dirmi se tra lui e quella donna ci fosse qualcosa e lui ha sempre negato. Il mio sesto però mi diceva il contrario e mi sembrava di leggere nei suoi occhi qualcosa di ambiguo. Ho passato giorni d'inferno perché mi colpevolizzava,mi diceva che non potevo pensare che potesse fare azioni simili. Stava sempre con me, a parte alcuni giorni della settimana quando rimaneva in ufficio e mangiava fuori. Ho scoperto che i tradimenti avvenivano proprio in questi giorni, nelle pause pranzo...Purtroppo poi ha negato anche di fronte alle prove schiaccianti e solo dopo giorni ha ammesso di averlo negato anche a se stesso. Le prove le ho trovate per caso mentre utilizzavo il suo pc, non è stato voluto. Io non so che genere di meccanismo perverso si venga a creare, sta di fatto che si è buttato tra le braccia di un'altra per pura noia, per scappare dalla routine? Ancora non mi ha dato una spiegazione esauriente e credo che non me la darà mai. L'unica cosa che mi ha detto è che sarebbe potuto succedere con chiunque, con qualunque donna, perché per lei non prova nulla. Ti ricordo che non avevamo problemi di sorta, credo solo che abbia smesso di amarmi e io come una stupida non me ne sono accorta, scambiando forse il desiderio fisico che continuava ad avere nei miei confronti per amore, i discorsi che facevamo con semplice scambio intellettuale come si fa tra amici. Io sono in terapia da una psicologa per cercare di gestire la rabbia che mi sta logorando, soprattutto per un perché che non conoscerò mai. Ti ripeto che sei vuoi scoprire la verità devi prepararti a conoscerla e accettarla. L'alternativa non è allettante, o vuoi continuare a farti consumare dai dubbi?


----------



## Becco (7 Maggio 2010)

azazel ha detto:


> per le vostre risposte.
> Rispondo a mia volta ad alcuni di voi: credevo di aver perdonato, ma forse inconsciamente non è così... noi abbbiamo discusso, ci siamo fatti delle promesse, lui mi è sembrato davvero a pezzi... per altro l'ho scoperto che la cosa era già finita da due mesi, e in quei due mesi lui era sempre freddo, cosa che mi aveva messo la pulce nell'orecchio.
> Adesso non avrei motivo di dubitare, ma sta succedendo che invece lo faccio: prima di quest'evento non mi ero mai posta il problema che potesse succedere di essere tradita, vivevo tranquilla... ora è come se sentissi che possa succedere da un momento all'altro... non sono piu lucida, sono sempre sospettosa... e sono (ripeto) OSSESSIONATA dall'idea che lui possa tradirmi facendo finta di nulla e dicendomi ti amo... ma ne sarebbe davvero capace?
> 
> Per Nuvola... come hai fatto a scoprirlo? Qualche segnale deve esserci stato?


Facendo una metafora ti consiglio di "vomitare prima di andare a letto".
Io tantissimi anni fa ho creduto di superare e mi sono sforzato di capire, dimenticare e perdonare. Ma non era vero perdono e nemmeno avevo capito.
Mi sono ritrovato una traditrice seriale e quando ho visto il marciume della mia vita ho metaforicamente "vomitato nel letto"
Nel senso che ho sporcato e avvelenato ogni giorno dei 28 anni di vita insieme per non avere affrontato i problemi che c'erano.
Ti consiglio vivamente di prendere coscienza che tuo marito non ti ama. Magari ti è affezionato, potrete addirittura vivere insieme tutta la vita e magari non ti tradirà più, ma non credere che le cose tornino come prima e che lui si riinnamori di te perchè non succede mai. 
Un tradimento non è come pestare un piede ad uno sconosciuto sul tram in un momento di ressa e a cui puoi chiedere scusa perchè l'hai fatto senza volere. Tradire per mesi (o per anni) è un gesto volontario e premeditato, un inganno e uno sfregio che offende e squalifica chi ama con fedeltà.
Fallo presente a tuo marito e chiedigli seriamente di guardarti in faccia e di dirti la verità.


----------



## Becco (7 Maggio 2010)

Sono stato troppo duro ? 
Vabbè, forse perchè anche stasera lei è uscita.


----------



## Papero (7 Maggio 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> Sono stato troppo duro ?
> Vabbè, forse perchè anche stasera lei è uscita.


un tantino duretto si... Tu becco sei da studiare però eh... ma perchè non le hai dato un bel calcio nel culo non dico subito ma almeno al secondo o terzo tradimento???


----------



## Nuvola (8 Maggio 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> Facendo una metafora ti consiglio di "vomitare prima di andare a letto".
> Io tantissimi anni fa ho creduto di superare e mi sono sforzato di capire, dimenticare e perdonare. Ma non era vero perdono e nemmeno avevo capito.
> Mi sono ritrovato una traditrice seriale e quando ho visto il marciume della mia vita ho metaforicamente "vomitato nel letto"
> Nel senso che ho sporcato e avvelenato ogni giorno dei 28 anni di vita insieme per non avere affrontato i problemi che c'erano.
> ...


Io invece ho vomitato veramente, una mattina intera, perché è intollerabile toccare, fare sesso con una per poi tornare a casa e farlo con me. Ho provato un senso di ribrezzo che non immaginavo potesse esistere.


----------



## Brady (8 Maggio 2010)

azazel ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, dopo varie letture mi sono decisa a scrivere per farvi una domanda diretta.
> Non starò a raccontare la mia storia perchè sarebbe lunga. Vi dico solo che sono sposata e con un bimbo. Ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito, avvenuto in un momento di crisi del rapporto, percepito da entrambi ma non affrontato da me. L'ho perdonato perchè ho sempre avuto stima di lui come persona, e credo che sia stato davvero un errore.
> Ora va tutto bene, è molto premuroso e presente, mi dice in continuazione che mi ama, e sembra tutto avere nuova vita e verve.... solo che io sono ossessionata dal pensiero che mi stia tradendo ancora. Ormai è diventato un pensiero fisso. Quando mi ha tradito era freddo e scostante, usciva sempre, non riusciva a dirmi ti amo. Ora sono spaventata dal fatto che continui a tradirmi con la stessa persona (una collega di lavoro) ma che sia semplicemente diventato bravo nel mentire. Non so come uscirne....
> Secondo voi è possibile che, nonostante sia così premuroso e presente, mi tradisca ancora? Non è il tipo di persona da non farsi logorare dai sensi di colpa... forse sono solo io che non riesco a tornare alla lucidità...
> ...


 
Mi verrebbe da dirti che l'unico modo per capire se non ti tradisce più è l'istinto. Non puoi chiedere a lui promesse che nessun essere umano potrebbe mai garantire di mantenere per sempre e a qualunque condizione (la tua stessa gelosia a lungo andare potrebbe scatenare reazioni indesiderate). Non puoi avere prove di non colpevolezza, ma solo quelle di un eventuale tradimento (ti auguro di no, ovviamente). Come chiedergli di leggere i suoi messaggi. Se trovi qualcosa di compromettente hai la prova che (non) volevi. Ma se non trovi nulla cosa ti dimostra? Fallo solo se pensi che ci siano quelle prove, altrimenti avrai solo generato una spiacevole situazione senza risolvere i tuoi dubbi.
Non esiste un algoritmo per avere una risposta certa e qualunque suo comportamento può essere interpretato in mille modi (e se il tuo atteggiamento è sospettoso in genere tenderai a filtrare solo le interpretazioni più negative). Alla fine puoi solo affidarti a te stessa e a quello che credi. Il problema è che noi traditi non abbiamo perso solo la fiducia nell'altro ma anche nella nostra capacità di giudizio (visto che ce l'hanno fatta proprio sotto il naso!) e temiamo di non saper più interpretare i segni. Devi ricominciare a credere a ciò che vedi cercando da una parte di essere più obbiettiva e dall'altra di essere più attenta eliminando quel velo di amorevole incoscienza che si ha verso chi riteniamo incapace di farci del male. Tu sai cosa è stato in grado di fare quindi alza un po' il livello di guardia. Nascondere un tradimento in atto non è così facile. In genere ci si riesce perché l'altro è più o meno distratto (o non vuol vedere). Ma con chi ha le antenne alzate è difficile passare inosservati (anche solo dal punto di vista emotivo).
Se lui è lì con te (non solo fisicamente), se lo percepisci e percepisci che ti pensa anche quando non è con te, devi "decidere" che è tutto vero, che ama te e che non ti sta più tradendo. 
Se quello che vivete nel quotidiano non ti basta chiedigli qualcosa in più e vedi come reagisce (ad esempio non sarebbe male che facesse qualcosa per allontanarsi definitivamente dalla collega, se come ho capito la vede ancora per motivi di lavoro, e... sì, in questi casi si può pretendere che uno cambi lavoro, a meno che questo non sia più importante di te e della tua serenità).
Questo se vuoi sopravvivere a te stessa e continuare a vivere questa relazione in modo positivo e costruttivo. I dubbi ci saranno sempre ma confrontali con ciò che senti e con ciò che vedi.
In bocca a lupo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Non vuoi controllare? Allora non vuoi scoprire niente, è molto semplice. Anch'io inizialmente mi disprezzavo al solo pensiero di invadere la sua privacy, però cara azazel quando i miei dubbi e i suoi messaggi diventavano sempre più numerosi ho dovuto fare i conti con la realtà. Io l'ho pregato di dirmi se tra lui e quella donna ci fosse qualcosa e lui ha sempre negato. Il mio sesto però mi diceva il contrario e mi sembrava di leggere nei suoi occhi qualcosa di ambiguo. Ho passato giorni d'inferno perché mi colpevolizzava,mi diceva che non potevo pensare che potesse fare azioni simili. Stava sempre con me, a parte alcuni giorni della settimana quando rimaneva in ufficio e mangiava fuori. Ho scoperto che i tradimenti avvenivano proprio in questi giorni, nelle pause pranzo...Purtroppo poi ha negato anche di fronte alle prove schiaccianti e solo dopo giorni ha ammesso di averlo negato anche a se stesso. Le prove le ho trovate per caso mentre utilizzavo il suo pc, non è stato voluto. Io non so che genere di meccanismo perverso si venga a creare, sta di fatto che si è buttato tra le braccia di un'altra per pura noia, per scappare dalla routine? Ancora non mi ha dato una spiegazione esauriente e credo che non me la darà mai. *L'unica cosa che mi ha detto è che sarebbe potuto succedere con chiunque, con qualunque donna, perché per lei non prova nulla. Ti ricordo che non avevamo problemi di sorta, credo solo che abbia smesso di amarmi e io come una stupida non me ne sono accorta, scambiando forse il desiderio fisico che continuava ad avere nei miei confronti per amore, i discorsi che facevamo con semplice scambio intellettuale come si fa tra amici.* Io sono in terapia da una psicologa per cercare di gestire la rabbia che mi sta logorando, soprattutto per un perché che non conoscerò mai. Ti ripeto che sei vuoi scoprire la verità devi prepararti a conoscerla e accettarla. L'alternativa non è allettante, o vuoi continuare a farti consumare dai dubbi?


 Il fatto è che non c'entra nulla l'amare con il tradire (può accadere, ma non è condizione necessaria) è un comportamento che sta prevalentemente nei bisogni, insicurezze del traditore.
Non hai confuso niente, hai dato a queste cose un valore che per lui non hanno.
Hai sbagliato tu a credere che quello che per te era importante per lui non lo era.
Non colpevolizzarti oltre.


----------



## Nuvola (8 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non c'entra nulla l'amare con il tradire (può accadere, ma non è condizione necessaria) è un comportamento che sta prevalentemente nei bisogni, insicurezze del traditore.
> Non hai confuso niente, hai dato a queste cose un valore che per lui non hanno.
> Hai sbagliato tu a credere che quello che per te era importante per lui non lo era.
> Non colpevolizzarti oltre.


Purtroppo non mi ha dato una spiegazione, dice che non sa neppure lui come sia potuto succedere, e io, perchè ho bisogno di una spiegazione, sono giunta alla più plausibile, ossia che abbia smesso di amarmi. Tu dici che l'amare non c'entra nulla col tradire. per me è incocepibile, io non lo avrei mai fatto, ma non lo dico perché io sia specchiata o perché voglia giudicare tutti i fedifraghi e le adultere, ma semplicemente perché per me è impensabile.
Vorrei tanto capire quali siano queste debolezze, questi bisogni...mi chiederò per sempre come sia potuto succedere e mi darò la colpa per sempre di non aver capito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Purtroppo non mi ha dato una spiegazione, dice che non sa neppure lui come sia potuto succedere, e io, perchè ho bisogno di una spiegazione, sono giunta alla più plausibile, ossia che abbia smesso di amarmi. Tu dici che l'amare non c'entra nulla col tradire. per me è incocepibile, io non lo avrei mai fatto, ma non lo dico perché io sia specchiata o perché voglia giudicare tutti i fedifraghi e le adultere, ma semplicemente perché per me è impensabile.
> Vorrei tanto capire quali siano queste debolezze, questi bisogni...mi chiederò per sempre come sia potuto succedere e mi darò la colpa per sempre di non aver capito.


 Non te ne darai la colpa per sempre.
Sono bisogni di conferme per le quali il tuo amore non bastava. Perché? Perché sono bisogni non soddisfatti che vengono da lontano e che lui ha sempre accuratamente nascosto anche a se stesso e che ha nascosto ancor di più a se stesso tradendo ...cosa avresti potuto vedere tu?


----------



## Nuvola (8 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non te ne darai la colpa per sempre.
> Sono bisogni di conferme per le quali il tuo amore non bastava. Perché? Perché sono bisogni non soddisfatti che vengono da lontano e che lui ha sempre accuratamente nascosto anche a se stesso e che ha nascosto ancor di più a se stesso tradendo ...cosa avresti potuto vedere tu?


Non riesco a darmi pace perché è come se fossi stata cieca per dieci anni, perché io non immaginavo fosse capace di azioni simili, ero convinta di conoscerlo, invece non ho dato il giusto peso alle sue debolezze pur ammettendole e pur amandole. Mi ha detto che io sono molto più forte di lui, forse intendeva proprio quello che scrivi tu adesso, quando parla di verità nascoste anche a se stesso perché troppo vergognose da confessare... mente annebbiata e cervello spento...


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Non riesco a darmi pace perché è come se fossi stata cieca per dieci anni, perché io non immaginavo fosse capace di azioni simili, *ero convinta di conoscerlo*, invece non ho dato il giusto peso alle sue debolezze pur ammettendole e pur amandole. Mi ha detto che io sono molto più forte di lui, forse intendeva proprio quello che scrivi tu adesso, quando parla di verità nascoste anche a se stesso perché troppo vergognose da confessare... mente annebbiata e cervello spento...


Spesso nella vita di coppia succede che si cambia senza avvedersene e senza che se ne avveda chi ci sta attorno...
 Bisognerebbe ogni tanto (ogni lustro? decennio? non esiste una regola) fare il punto della situazione e ri-sintonizzarsi...solo che non ci son decoder appositi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Maggio 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Non riesco a darmi pace perché è come se fossi stata cieca per dieci anni, perché io non immaginavo fosse capace di azioni simili, ero convinta di conoscerlo, invece non ho dato il giusto peso alle sue debolezze pur ammettendole e pur amandole. Mi ha detto che io sono molto più forte di lui, forse intendeva proprio quello che scrivi tu adesso, quando parla di verità nascoste anche a se stesso perché troppo vergognose da confessare... mente annebbiata e cervello spento...


Non hai idea di quanto ti capisco.
Per questo ti dico che poi passerà. Poi arriverai a dare a lui, nonostante tutto, le dovute responsabilità che anche una personalita "fragile" ha.
Poi ...non lo so, ci devo ancora passare.


----------



## Nuvola (9 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spesso nella vita di coppia succede che si cambia senza avvedersene e senza che se ne avveda chi ci sta attorno...
> Bisognerebbe ogni tanto (ogni lustro? decennio? non esiste una regola) fare il punto della situazione e ri-sintonizzarsi...solo che non ci son decoder appositi...


Secondo te cambiare può significare anche crescere o al contrario regredire? Stavo riflettendo sul fatto che quando l'ho conosciuto avevo vent' anni, adesso ne ho trenta. Io credo di essere cresciuta, di essere diventata una donna. Credo invece che lui sia regredito, sia tornato ad essere il ragazzino di un tempo che si nasconde in bagno per baciarsi con la collega. Forse è un problema di tempi... per il decoder ci vorrebbero anche delle istruzioni ben dettagliate.


----------



## Nuvola (9 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non hai idea di quanto ti capisco.
> Per questo ti dico che poi passerà. Poi arriverai a dare a lui, nonostante tutto, le dovute responsabilità che anche una personalita "fragile" ha.
> Poi ...non lo so, ci devo ancora passare.


Quindi dici che non si è mai esenti? Dalle responsabilità intendo... Ciò significa che non esiste alcuna scusante. Il punto è: il presunto "fragile" si renderà mai conto che le sue debolezze non possono trasformarsi sempre in scuse universali per giustificare una qualsiasi azione abominevole? Io non tollero il piangersi addosso di chi sbaglia e continua a perseverare nell'errore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Maggio 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Quindi dici che non si è mai esenti? Dalle responsabilità intendo... Ciò significa che non esiste alcuna scusante. Il punto è: il presunto "fragile" si renderà mai conto che le sue debolezze non possono trasformarsi sempre in scuse universali per giustificare una qualsiasi azione abominevole? Io non tollero il piangersi addosso di chi sbaglia e continua a perseverare nell'errore.


 Io ho capito problemi a livello patologico (e non scherzo), ma anche la patologia può e deve essere controllata e curata. Se uno fa cose indegne e non vuole evitare di farle, magari anche seguendo una psicoterapia, è consapevole di volerci stare nella patologia e di questo è responsabile.
Mi auguro che non sia così per il tuo ragazzo e che potrà maturare.


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Maggio 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Secondo te cambiare può significare anche crescere o al contrario regredire? Stavo riflettendo sul fatto che quando l'ho conosciuto avevo vent' anni, adesso ne ho trenta. Io credo di essere cresciuta, di essere diventata una donna. Credo invece che lui sia regredito, sia tornato ad essere il ragazzino di un tempo che si nasconde in bagno per baciarsi con la collega. Forse è un problema di tempi... per il decoder ci vorrebbero anche delle istruzioni ben dettagliate.


Tu sei cresciuta perchè son passati quasi 10anni e quindi è NORMALE crescere...fisicamente, cerebralmente, psicologicamente, facendo tesoro nel bene e nel male di ogni cosa ccaduta, di ogni cosa vissuta, di ognipersona che incontrandoci ci arricchisce o ci deruba di ciò che siamo... lui, invece, non è che sia regredito....c'hai presente Peter Pan? puoi parlare di regressione per Peter Pan...Peter Pan è così, costante nei secoli...


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Tu sei cresciuta perchè son passati quasi 10anni e quindi è NORMALE crescere...fisicamente, cerebralmente, psicologicamente, facendo tesoro nel bene e nel male di ogni cosa ccaduta, di ogni cosa vissuta, di ognipersona che incontrandoci ci arricchisce o ci deruba di ciò che siamo... lui, invece, non è che sia regredito....*c'hai presente Peter Pan*? puoi parlare di regressione per Peter Pan...Peter Pan è così, costante nei secoli...


Non sempre e/o non solo...a volte crescendo si raggiunge anche la capacità di smettere di raccontarsela, ad esempio scrollandosi di dosso l'immagine del bravo ragazzo se non lo si è, o quella di sfuggire a condizionamenti (all' "ormai, arrivati a questo punto sposiamoci" ad esempio...) cosa più difficile in giovane età dove ancora son forti altri fattori (tipo la famiglia..)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non sempre e/o non solo...a volte crescendo si raggiunge anche la capacità di smettere di raccontarsela, ad esempio scrollandosi di dosso l'immagine del bravo ragazzo se non lo si è, o quella di sfuggire a condizionamenti (all' "ormai, arrivati a questo punto sposiamoci" ad esempio...) cosa più difficile in giovane età dove ancora son forti altri fattori (tipo la famiglia..)


 Oppure si può anche adeguare il proprio comportamento all'immagine che si ha di se stessi o che si vuole dare... ovvero si potrebbe arrivare perfino all'autenticità e alla coerenza... si potrebbe...


----------



## Nuvola (10 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non sempre e/o non solo...a volte crescendo si raggiunge anche la capacità di smettere di raccontarsela, ad esempio scrollandosi di dosso l'immagine del bravo ragazzo se non lo si è, o quella di sfuggire a condizionamenti (all' "ormai, arrivati a questo punto sposiamoci" ad esempio...) cosa più difficile in giovane età dove ancora son forti altri fattori (tipo la famiglia..)


E la maschera è caduta poco dopo avermi chiesto di sposarlo. Sarà stato un caso, il destino o quella fortuna che fin'ora non avevo incontrato, sta di fatto che credo fermamente non volesse prendersi responsabilità, anche se lui dice il contrario, stava forzando se stesso, i suoi desideri, ed è prova il tentativo di evadere e di "sognare" insieme a un'altra che non conta nulla, ma che in quel momento lo allegeriva dalle responsabilità... e pensare che io non gli ho mai chiesto né preteso nulla.


----------



## Nuvola (10 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho capito problemi a livello patologico (e non scherzo), ma anche la patologia può e deve essere controllata e curata. Se uno fa cose indegne e non vuole evitare di farle, magari anche seguendo una psicoterapia, è consapevole di volerci stare nella patologia e di questo è responsabile.
> Mi auguro che non sia così per il tuo ragazzo e che potrà maturare.


Mi ha detto di essere disturbato e che è in terapia per capire quale sia questo "disturbo". Io non so cosa significhi esattamente, però credo che riguardi proprio una patologia, come bene hai potuto intuire, e come fedifrago parla di personalità nascosta, anzi celata magistralmente.
Mentre mi tradiva era in terapia da uno psicologo, che lo segue tutt'ora. Ebbene quando gli ho chiesto se avesse confessato almeno allo psicologo i tradimenti mi ha detto di no. Ho chiesto dunque cosa ne pensasse adesso e mi ha risposto dicendo che lo stesso psicologo è rimasto interdetto, dandogli come spiegazione il fatto che lui stesso si rendeva conto di che azioni orrende stava compiendo e dunque era un segreto solo suo che non poteva confessare a nessuno, addirittura neppure a se stesso, tant'è che lo ricacciava continuamente.
Per me non è sufficiente, ma sto lavorando per farmene una ragione. Credo che tu abbia perfettamente ragione quando dici che si vuole "stare nella patologia", è come non prendersi responsabilità, fare la vittima, continuare a piangersi addosso, pensare solo ed esclusivamente a se stessi. L'egoismo allo stato puro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Maggio 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Mi ha detto di essere disturbato e che è in terapia per capire quale sia questo "disturbo". Io non so cosa significhi esattamente, però credo che riguardi proprio una patologia, come bene hai potuto intuire, e come fedifrago parla di personalità nascosta, anzi celata magistralmente.
> Mentre mi tradiva era in terapia da uno psicologo, che lo segue tutt'ora. Ebbene quando gli ho chiesto se avesse confessato almeno allo psicologo i tradimenti mi ha detto di no. Ho chiesto dunque cosa ne pensasse adesso e mi ha risposto dicendo che lo stesso psicologo è rimasto interdetto, dandogli come spiegazione il fatto che lui stesso si rendeva conto di che azioni orrende stava compiendo e dunque era un segreto solo suo che non poteva confessare a nessuno, addirittura neppure a se stesso, tant'è che lo ricacciava continuamente.
> Per me non è sufficiente, ma sto lavorando per farmene una ragione. Credo che tu abbia perfettamente ragione quando dici che si vuole "stare nella patologia", è come non prendersi responsabilità, fare la vittima, continuare a piangersi addosso, pensare solo ed esclusivamente a se stessi. L'egoismo allo stato puro.


Io personalmente non mi sentirei di dare definizioni, ma non mi sembra neppure giusto offrirsi quale vittima per chi ha bisogno di tradire.


----------

